# 1962 Schwinn Typhoon



## Nathan2307 (Nov 1, 2011)

My daughter bought this for me at a yard sale maybe ten years ago. It was pretty rough so I figured since I'm restoring it anyway I may as well do an "upgrade." Hope you like it...


----------



## HARPO (Nov 1, 2011)

VERY NICE!......and if memory serves me well, it was a one year only frame for that Typhoon.


----------



## Nathan2307 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think you're right. 1962 only for the "straightbar." Thanks!


----------



## CAT341 (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful looking 1962!......I have a small collection of 62's myself.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, it was the only year _Typhoon_ with that frame. There are original paint/decals 1961 Skippers and Tornados with that exact frame. It was a revision of the '58-60 Tornado/Flying Star/Skipper frame, like my early 61 Tornado.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 7, 2011)

that's a really sweet typhoon.i have a decent 62 as well.
there were actually 2 versions of the twin straightbar frame.59-early 61 and 61-62.the early frame had the seatstays that ended at the seatpost.the later had the seatstays that extended all the way up to the headtube.the pics posted represent the 2 different styles.


----------



## Nathan2307 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great info guys! I really love this bike. It has such a lively ride quality and it feels so nimble... Especially after riding the Phantom for a while...


----------

